# Urgent, land needed near Whimple, Exeter.



## Spyda (14 May 2013)

Hi, a friend of mine has been renting her own yard for past 11 years but has been given notice by the owners this week. She needs to find an alternative for her horses by 1st Oct 2013. She's calling round farmers, Clinton Estates, National Trust, etc., but I said I would post on here for her as she's not having much luck and she's really worried she wont be able to find anywhere for her horses (mainly Welsh ponies). 

She's based in Whimple, near Exeter. She said she would be happy to consider anywhere providing it has water and doesn't flood (like her previous yard did). However, she doesn't drive (can walk to the yard she's had for past 11 years) so will have to rely on lifts from her mother who loves in Exeter and shares care of the ponies so realistically it can't be too far out.

If anyone can help please PM me with anything. Many thanks.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (18 May 2013)

I'm looking for something for 1 horse in that sort of area, so if she finds something a little too big I would be interested. I could help with duties if she struggles to get there at times...!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 June 2013)

Just bumping this one up for you OP!!

Any joy yet???

Just wondering if you're the same person I saw out riding the other day............ in which case I'm aware you are sorted 

But just in case not.........


----------



## jhoward (7 June 2013)

There's a yard up for rent on Facebook...search livery yards devon


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 June 2013)

Problem is gonna be now that in the whole corridor between basically Exeter through to Honiton beside the A30, good grazing land/yards will be like finding hens teeth - coz of the new town Cranbrook.

There is one place to avoid like the plague, even if desperate. It really is the "pits" (word that rhymes??). Those that know, will know......... say no more, not on here anyway. 

But good luck to anyone looking for livery in this area, it ain't gonna get any easier I'm afriad.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (8 July 2013)

I'm still keeping an ear to the ground but have resigned myself to having to drive for 20 mins 1 way....


----------

